# Solved: Epsom D78 and windows 8



## JaneKahan (Dec 29, 2012)

HI 

I have recently upgraded to WIndows 8 and discovered that my (UK) printer, a Stylus D78 does not work with it. Help please


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

seems to have a windows 8 driver here for that printer
Stylus D78
http://esupport.epson-europe.com/Fi...A75RU002FacLxGRrt4LSplr6tu8xiAU003D&id=375646



> Version:	6.52
> Operating system(s):	Windows XP 64-bit, Windows Vista 64-bit, Windows 7 64-bit, Windows 8 64-bit
> Language(s):	English, Français, Nederlands, Deutsch, Español, Italiano, Portugues
> Product(s):	Epson Stylus D78
> ...


----------



## JaneKahan (Dec 29, 2012)

This has nearly worked: the printer comes up as installed but when I try to use it I get an error in printing message. If you can offer more help, I would be grateful


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the error message


----------



## JaneKahan (Dec 29, 2012)

It says "error printing on Epson Stylus 78"


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you able to do a test on the printer itself and will it print ?

otherwise - you may have to uninstall the driver and start again

can you do a recovery to before you started trying to install the printer at all ?


----------



## JaneKahan (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks again: I will try all those things


----------



## JaneKahan (Dec 29, 2012)

Brilliant. Printer now working again. Very many thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know


----------



## JaneKahan (Dec 29, 2012)

The final solution to my problem with my printer, after I had followed all the very helpful advice and downloaded what I needed, was that I needed to re-boot the printer. (I had to work out that one all by myself). Never under-estimate the lack of knowledge of those who seek advice here.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------

